# Whats the Best Colour for a loft?



## sufiness

I was wondering what is the best colour to pain a pigeon loft if there is one? 
Inside and out?

I think white inside. Want it to look appealing in the garden not an eye sore.


----------



## doveone52

I don't know about the best color but if you are flying them, you could put a big white x on the roof of the loft to help them locate it.


----------



## spirit wings

I like white inside and out.. mine is white outside only..I left the inside natural wood, I like it because I do not have to worry about peeling paint in the future..


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I like white inside. My current OB loft isn't painted, but my YB loft is white inside and outside. My breeder and new OB loft will be white as well. The outside may be a light gray to match all the other buildings and the house


----------



## GEMcC5150

The best color for your loft is waht make it look good in your yard. Or here in Mexico it would what paint do you have, that the right color. we painted our first loft Gray with white trim looks good and we got 5 gal of paint from Hoem Depot for $15.00. got to love oops paint.


----------



## sufiness

doveone52 said:


> I don't know about the best color but if you are flying them, you could put a big white x on the roof of the loft to help them locate it.


good idea X marks the spot. Yes I will be flying them. Ty for the suggestion.


----------



## sufiness

MaryOfExeter said:


> I like white inside. My current OB loft isn't painted, but my YB loft is white inside and outside. My breeder and new OB loft will be white as well. The outside may be a light gray to match all the other buildings and the house


Nice Idea.

Do you have a lot of rain. Im thinking in the Uk we have a lot of rain so white on the outside will probably get dirty.


----------



## sufiness

spirit wings said:


> I like white inside and out.. mine is white outside only..I left the inside natural wood, I like it because I do not have to worry about peeling paint in the future..


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Here is what I would do. I would go get some paint cards in all your off white grey colors. Match it up to the color of the floor right after you scrape it. An off white or grayish color. Paint all your inside surfaces this color. So every time you clean the loft it will look freshly painted. What I do is go to Lowes or Home Depot and look through their mistake pile. Most of them are off white. I found a 5 gallon bucket of grey tan one year for $15. Painted my entire breeding loft interior. 
As for the outside, paint it to match the house. Your neighbors will like you more.


----------



## jeff houghton

hillfamilyloft said:


> Here is what I would do. I would go get some paint cards in all your off white grey colors. Match it up to the color of the floor right after you scrape it. An off white or grayish color. Paint all your inside surfaces this color. So every time you clean the loft it will look freshly painted. What I do is go to Lowes or Home Depot and look through their mistake pile. Most of them are off white. I found a 5 gallon bucket of grey tan one year for $15. Painted my entire breeding loft interior.
> As for the outside, paint it to match the house. Your neighbors will like you more.


Good suggestion.!! ipainted mine white inside and it looked great for about 2 days.unfortunately when you start scraping it it looks terrible and as if it wasnt painted in the first place.


----------



## eyespyer

Just an added note: Not sure if this effects the flying or not, but some of the older lofts are painted with stripes, the idea is that the birds can see it from a distance and fly to it faster. Not sure how well it works 

What do you think???


----------



## sufiness

hillfamilyloft said:


> Here is what I would do. I would go get some paint cards in all your off white grey colors. Match it up to the color of the floor right after you scrape it. An off white or grayish color. Paint all your inside surfaces this color. So every time you clean the loft it will look freshly painted. What I do is go to Lowes or Home Depot and look through their mistake pile. Most of them are off white. I found a 5 gallon bucket of grey tan one year for $15. Painted my entire breeding loft interior.
> As for the outside, paint it to match the house. Your neighbors will like you more.


very good suggestion thats what Im worried about what my neighbours are going to think when they see this large structure in the garden!


----------



## sufiness

eyespyer said:


> Just an added note: Not sure if this effects the flying or not, but some of the older lofts are painted with stripes, the idea is that the birds can see it from a distance and fly to it faster. Not sure how well it works
> 
> What do you think???


Might look a bit odd. When I was a wee little child I remember my neighbours homing pigeons loft were like Grass green and white frameworks.


----------



## sreeshs

I do not think the pigeons are going to mind much, so may be some color or combination which pleases your eyes  (and may the neighbour's)


----------



## copper

Any color but BLUE ! Pigeons don't like the color blue.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

copper said:


> Any color but BLUE ! Pigeons don't like the color blue.


Now how would you know that.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

I was gonna paint the wife's white bird loft interior, blue with white clouds...


----------



## hillfamilyloft

jeff houghton said:


> Good suggestion.!! ipainted mine white inside and it looked great for about 2 days.unfortunately when you start scraping it it looks terrible and as if it wasnt painted in the first place.


Not white white, a grey white, pigeon dust color. About the color of the outline of this message box. More grey than white.


----------



## spirit wings

or the color of dried pigeon poop stains so it all blends in.......lol...


----------



## YaSin11

Sufiness,
You've seen pic of my lil 'coop' [was on balcony,now on rooftop]. Inside natural, but since I moved it rooftop, and the birds free fly, so I spray painted the lil 'roof' red. In the villages of Bangladesh, they usually have a tall pole (bamboo, etc.) with a red/bright colored flag near the coop; apparently it helps the pigeons. Good luck with your birds  Peace,
YaSin.


----------



## Jaysen

Pigeons don't like blue? Odd that most loft coats are blue (as is the sky). I would think that if blue were a problem you wouldn't be able to find a blue loft coat.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Jaysen said:


> Pigeons don't like blue? Odd that most loft coats are blue (as is the sky). I would think that if blue were a problem you wouldn't be able to find a blue loft coat.


And yellow makes me sad.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I did some research a few months ago and found research into the color receptors in pigeon's eyes. They see yellow red-range the best. They can also see some infra red. 
According to Mrs. Harbour my first grade teacher yellow-red is called orange. When they were doing the sesearch to use pigeons to spot downed pilots for the military (defunct Program) they found that fluorescent orange life vests were most visible to them. BTW we see fluorescent green best. That is why newer emergency vehicles are now that weird baby poop green color.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I have noticed that several you tube posts with orange traffic cones on or around the lofts.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I would hate to see a fluorescent orange loft! I think that red wood, moss green, or white look the best for garden structures. Painting the landing pads orange may be a good idea or flags on tall poles during fly times.


----------



## copper

The first article I read about the color blue being objectionable to pigeons,was back in 1974.It came out in March ,page 139 of the American pigeon Journal.It was by Mrs. A. C. Posthumus.It was followed by another article that came out in June ,page 330 of the APJ.This article was by Stanley Blieden.Both articles talked about when given a choice how Pigeons avoided the color blue.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Wasnt that a follow up of C. M. Peeun?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't think blue is a problem honestly  I've seen blue lofts. Red can be a problem though, until they are used to it. Really, I guess anything could be a problem, until they adjust. If they aren't used to bright colors, they may be a little wary or confused at first


----------



## sufiness

copper said:


> Any color but BLUE ! Pigeons don't like the color blue.



I Never knew that.


----------



## sufiness

YaSin11 said:


> Sufiness,
> You've seen pic of my lil 'coop' [was on balcony,now on rooftop]. Inside natural, but since I moved it rooftop, and the birds free fly, so I spray painted the lil 'roof' red. In the villages of Bangladesh, they usually have a tall pole (bamboo, etc.) with a red/bright colored flag near the coop; apparently it helps the pigeons. Good luck with your birds  Peace,
> YaSin.


thank you so are you in Bangladesh?


----------



## sufiness

Wayne Johnson said:


> I would hate to see a fluorescent orange loft! I think that red wood, moss green, or white look the best for garden structures. Painting the landing pads orange may be a good idea or flags on tall poles during fly times.


actually i think im going to go for the red wood look with white for the landing pads and flights. might look nicer just dont neighbours thinking ugly structure.


----------



## raftree3

I painted my sort of a gray blue....only because I got a deal on the mis-tinted paint


----------



## sport14692

I'm going to have to go with A deep tanish


----------



## Black.Pied

light green


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There's no right or wrong color, its what ever you like, earth tones are nice, you can't go wrong with earth tones, greens, browns, brick reds. and camo if you dot want you neighbor to know you have a loft. LOL


----------



## Quazar

I agree, whatever colour is suibtable to you & your surroundings.
Theres no point in making the loft stand out so your pigeons will see it, the hawks would see it just as easily to.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I don't think pigeon have to have a bright colored loft, they know where there home is.


----------



## sufiness

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There's no right or wrong color, its what ever you like, earth tones are nice, you can't go wrong with earth tones, greens, browns, brick reds. and camo if you dot want you neighbor to know you have a loft. LOL


i like the earth tone or brick red suggestions. Should blend it in to the scenery somehow...but I know its going to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## bhymer

Think about it !!!!!!


http://www.redroselofts.com/hammonds_loft.htm


He won many races from this loft......................


----------



## spirit wings

bhymer said:


> Think about it !!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.redroselofts.com/hammonds_loft.htm
> 
> 
> He won many races from this loft......................


that is an ugly color..but I can see how it could be effective..lol... I like it when people make the loft to match their house.. it looks nice to the eye..


----------



## sufiness

*[/UpdateB]

Basically I need to build it according to the local government regulations and apply for planning permission.

Has to be no more than 7 feet tall. No more than 55 square feet
Has to be raised 12 inches above ground andd built on 9" square slabs I think.
Cant keep more than 20 pairs of pigeons. Have to be a member of a pigeon association who have to ensure I follow regulations like lime washing twice a year and exercise is restricted to an hour a day morning, afternoon and evening.
And if I leave the club i have to take the loft down and remove the pigeons!

IT HAS TO BE PAINTED A MILD GREEN!*


----------



## spirit wings

green's good...


----------



## JRNY

Mines is Home Depot Orange and white. (Oops paint). I think the birds could spot them colors when they coming home. Not to many things orange around here. I think it sticks out from the air.


----------



## tasadar_72

my loft is colored metalic green with combinations of metalic silver. The landing board is blue. Each year we have winners. Paint your favorite color. Make it unique though.


----------



## drifter

doveone52 said:


> I don't know about the best color but if you are flying them, you could put a big white x on the roof of the loft to help them locate it.


My roof is black so I painted about a two foot diameter white circle on each side of the roof. My property is in the suburbs and my loft would be hard to locate because of the trees and the similarity of the houses.


----------

